
Open hardware RISC-V microcontroller, pin-compatible to the ATmega32 - kohlrabi
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/risc-v-microprocessor#/
======
aappleby
I don't see anything in the Indiegogo page that shows that he's designed a
chip before, and the github link goes to someone else's repo.

Googling his name turns up a blog here - [http://blog.the-
leviathan.ch/](http://blog.the-leviathan.ch/) \- which has two mentions of
RISC-V but not much else about relevant projects.

Has anyone else found any supporting documentation?

------
nickpsecurity
It's a neat idea but I doubt it will happen. He has to build and test all the
components, from MCU to I/O, plus fab it all for $20,000. By himself. I might
believe it for a FPGA project but not an ASIC.

So, it's a good project. I've promoted doing a RISC-V dropin for Arduino's. I
see the vision. He might just be better off tweaking some stuff on OpenCores,
esp changing decoder for RISC-V, then integrating it. Get money some other way
to cover testing the pieces in shuttle runs. Once they all work, then test the
whole thing with a big run that produces a big batch of chips.

------
lamarkia
Poorly documented campaign!

AVOID

